# From the Ashes There Comes Rebirth



## bigss75 (Jun 11, 2008)

This is my last attempt at a journal, as some my know my efforts have been less then fruitful with them. I look back in the past six years I've been a member here and think about how at some points  how bodybuilding defined who I was as a person, times where I didn't pick up a weight for months, and various stages in between. I started lifting weights/cardio/diet as a child because I wasn't happy with myself and I find myself feeling the same way today. I'm not depressed, I am doing well in school, have a job I enjoy, setting most of my personal within my reach. Yet, I'm not really satisfied with where I am.
    So this journal will be more then just how many reps I did or calories I ingested but of self improvement mentally, physically, and emotionally.

Stats:
Height: 6'4
Weight 268
Bodyfat: Assume Mid-High 20s

Goals: To better myself in all aspects of my life. Of course lower my bf while gaining/maintaining strength 


Training: Will do a push/pull/legs split right now cardio will increase with time
Diet: Gradual changes starting with maintenance with slow changes to instill proper eating habits which will lead to a "diet"


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 11, 2008)

I guess some people would wonder why I've kinda turned on the light bulb, I knew it was something I need to do for awhile but this started from this article TESTOSTERONE NATION | World's Largest Bodybuilding and Weight Loss Underground Nation and my own phoenix moment. I attended a friend's wedding and met up with a lot of old friends I haven't seen in a couple years, including some of my old training partners. They all kind of had a look of surprise at my body composition some even commenting on it. Aside from that I saw the rewards my old training partners reapt from consistent training/nutrition and I could feel the jealously just oozing out of me.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 13, 2008)

Yesterday hit 3200 cals with the ratio p/c/f of 20/50/30 which isn't great but it gave a starting point. The meals weren't evenly spaced so I'll probably bring a shake between breakfast and lunch at work. 


Motivational Article: Do It Now by  Steve Pavlina 
Do It Now by Steve Pavlina

Awesome for the basics of time management, mostly about removing outside sources of conflict. Includes exercise and proper eating, I disagree with the vegan aspect but to each its own


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Legs:*
*Squats*:
135x12
225x12
275x8
275x8

*Hack Squats
*225x8
225x8
225x8

*Leg Curls
*140x8
150x8
160x8

Then did 30 minutes of the stationary bike to hopefully get the lactic acid out. Man that didn't happen I just got back from a friend's bbq and I wouldn't stop falling down because my legs were so trashed.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 16, 2008)

Played disc golf for about 2 hours, also did some stretching may legs are sore as heck. My diet has been good hitting around  3200 which  would be  at maintenance  or alittle under, pretty good since I haven't eaten fried/ fast food in about a week which is a ton better then how I have been eating.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 16, 2008)

Also found this video of Sakuraba vs. Manhoef

Video Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Melvin Manhoef - Dream.4 MW GP 2008 - sakuraba, manhoef, kazushi, melvin, 2008 - Dailymotion Share Your Videos

Manhoef is a beast


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 21, 2008)

Did Pull workout yesterday, dont remember weights but included rack pull, lat pulldowns, bent over rows, and hammer curls. Diet has been in check. I have been hitting around 3100 cals. I am slowly going  start cleaning it up with the removal of some higher GI foods I have been eating to a lower/mod foods.

Also rode the bike for 30 minutes today and played an hour of disc golf.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Pull:

Bent over rows
*135x12
135x12
185x8
205x8
205x8

*Iso Lat Pulldown
*90x12
180x8
270x8
270x8

*Wide Grip Cable Pull
*120x12
140x8
150x8
150x8

*DB Bicep Curl
*35x8
35x8
40x8

*DB Preacher Curl (biceps were shot)
*25x8
25x8
20x8

*Cable Bicep Curl
*120x8
120x8


I played basketball for about an hour and my legs and shoulders were shot so I did my pull workout instead. My biceps are weak shit, I get completely stuck at full extension. My diet  was  the first time I ate fast food since I started this thing,it was breakfast sandwich thing from BK. Besides that my life has been pretty hectic but good. I've really kicked up studying for the MCAT in Sept. I've taken two practice MCATs and it is insane how long that test is and how tricky it can be.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Pull:
Bench Press:
*135x12
135x12
135x20
185x8
185x8

*One arm DB BP:
*55x8
60x8
60x8

*Machine Fly:
*120x12
135x12
135x12

*One Arm DB Shoulder Press
*40x12
45x8
50x8
50x8

*Tricep Pushdown
*135x12
135x12
145x8

I had a pretty crappy day today, My tire completely blew out on the way to work leaving me to change my tire in 100 degree heat then pay 110 bucks to get a new one. I probably only consumed about  half a gallon of water which would explain my weights on my lifts.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Friday:*
Did 45 minutes of the elliptical and 15 minutes of stretching.  Ate 3200 cals and hit my 40/30/30 p/c/f ratio. Water intake was a little low at a gallon.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Legs:
Squats
*135x12
135x12
225x8
225x8
275x8
275x8
*
Hack Squats*
225x8
225x8
225x8

*Leg Press 
*315x12
405x12
495x12

*Leg Curl
*105x12
115x12
125x12
135x12


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 3, 2008)

Pretty boring week, I had my usual summer sinus infection for the most of the week. I have done 30 minutes of low intensity cardio everyday. Calories have been around 2500 for the week.  I'll do my Pull workout tonight and some cardio. 

More to come!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 4, 2008)

Did Pull workout yesterday, with lat pulldown, bent over rows, close grip cable row, and hyper extensions. Along with 20 min. HIIT.

Today was push

* Bench Press:
*135x15
135x15
185x8
185x8
185x8

*Iso Wide-grip BP
*70x15
90x8
90x8
90x8

*Shoulder Press supersetted with upright rows

*90x12
90x12
90x12

*Rotor cuff work with rear flyes
*4 sets

I'm gonna enjoy the fourth with some fireworks and grilled food. Hope everyone the best!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Legs:
Squats
*135x12
135x12
225x8
225x8
275x8
275x8
*
Hack Squats*
225x8
225x8
225x8

*Leg Press 
*315x12
405x12
495x12

*Leg Curl*
115x12
125x12
135x12
135x12

Pretty typical leg workout, my diet wasn't clean over the fourth. I did alot of low intensity cardio thru golf, disc golf, and hiking. My diet will tighten up following coming up, showing food and cal breakdown

The mcat studying is getting pretty intense. I'm studying about 3-5 hours day with 15hrs of prep classes a week along with one practice test. Needless to say I don't have a social life for the most part, hopefully it will be worth it in the end


----------

